# head/tail/indicator bulbs... and some other stuff



## helen23 (Dec 6, 2011)

hiya. i have a 2005 hobby 750. does any one know if there is a bulb kit available for the headlights etc

also...i need a few other spares/replacements, is there a dealer in the uk where i can get...
cover for the little exterior light above the windscreen
led strip for above the windows in living area

the 12v control panel above the door has a minor fault, affecting the readings of the water tanks...can anyone suggest anything??

thanks for your help!!


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Bulb kit
almost any bulb kit will be ok

light cover
this a standard fiat part so fiat main agent

tank gauge
not many are accurate try cleaning the three probes in the fresh water tank

joe


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The cover you need for the high level light fitting may well be made by Jokon as they do a lot of fittings for European vans.

From nmemory, I think Leisure Shop Direct stock a variety of them. Just google JHoikon and you should get plenty of results. I had no problem getting a rear one for my Burstner but shop around. I think mine was around 1/3rd of the price some dealers wanted. 8O 

We might need a few more details on your panel problem to help. As was said, it is probably the tank senders that need a clean. It sorted mine anyway.

Good luck.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

on ours the freshwater probes
the one to read full 
has rusted away but the others are ok
Just try cleaning them and ensure the plug and socket on the probe head are pushed together properly

Kev


----------



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi I also have a 750. Bought it in Autumn so still getting used to it. Stopped at Ambergate Caravnans not far from Matlock in Derbyshire. They seem to be the main Hobby dealer in UK and the guy said they could order any Hobby parts.

www.hobbycaravansuk.co.uk/

My tank gauges seem inaccurate but I don't even know how to get to the tanks which are between the 2 floors I think!


----------

